# New member to IronMag



## T Woods (Dec 8, 2017)

Glad to be a part of the forum. 6'-2" 225lbs at an off season BF. Been in the game on and off for 20 years. Recovering from another biceps tear. Looking to get back to 240lbs at 7 or 8%. Eager to learn and contribute.


----------



## botamico (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  There's a lot to learn here and have fun at the same time. Enjoy.


----------



## T Woods (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks botamico.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi here and welcome!


----------



## T Woods (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks CRAZY DOSER.


----------



## brazey (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## T Woods (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks brazey.


----------



## getcut88 (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## T Woods (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks getcut88, Riles and Prince.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## T Woods (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Push50.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 22, 2017)

welcome to the site


----------



## T Woods (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks blergs.


----------

